
The Pyramids of Giza Are Near Pizza Hut, and Other Sites That May Disappoint You - shawndumas
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/30/travel/world-famous-destinations-depictions.html
======
PredictorY
The Pyramids of Giza are near Pizza Hut. What's the problem? Just remember
that, thousands of years from now, when empires have risen and fallen, the
Pizza Hut will still be here.

